# pure gym routine for strength



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

this a routine from the pure gym website for strength training. what do you guys think of this, bearing in mind its for beginners. decent routine? or a bit too much?

This workout is to be done on MONDAY & THURSDAY


STRENGTHREPSSETSPOINTSBench Press

Chest Flyes10

Failure2Back flat against pad, don't arch your backIncline Bench Press

Bench/Assisted/Body weight dips10

Failure2Steady fluent movement, aim for deep dipsE-Z Bar Bicep Curls

Hammer Curl

Reverse Grip Barbell Curl10

10

102Consistent movement. Try not to sway your bodyTricep Pushdown

Dumbbell Tricep Extension10

102Fix upper arms, only move lower armBarbell French Press

Close Grip Chest Press10

102Consistent movement no stops or startsSwiss Ball Crunch152Slow controlled movementReverse Curl152Aim to lift up lower back, without using momentumSwiss Ball Oblique Crunch202Aim for large twisting action


CARDIOSET UPPOINTSCross Trainer2 minutes forwards

2minutes backwards

1 minute sprint

Complete 3 timesComfortable running pace, you should be slightly out of breath. Just able to hold a conversation. Increase resistance if too easy.BikeHill programme 15 minutes

Moderate resistance level

80+rpmAim to keep up the rpm when going on incline. Increase resistance if too easy.

The FOUNDATION phase will start developing growths both in size & strength, look at your nutrition and ensure it is perfect to ensure you maximise you gains. Fail to do so will mean you body begins to work in a catabolic state; this is when you body breaks itself down for energy. This is the opposite of what you want!

This workout is to be complete on TUESDAYS & FRIDAYS


STRENGTHREPSSETSPOINTSMilitary Shoulder Press (Barbell or dumbbell)

Lateral Raises10

102Back straight, consistent movementDumbbell Shoulder Press

Front Raises10

102Press straight up not slightly forwardsLat Pulldown

Drop Set (drop weight by 20%)

10

12

2Pull down to the top of your chestSeated Row

Drop Set (drop weight by 20%)10

122Pull into you sternumLeg Press/Squat

Alternate Weight Lunge10

122Be explosive when lifting & lower slowlySwiss Ball Abdominal Crunch152Slow controlled movementReverse Curl152Aim to lift up lower back, without using momentum

* a drop set is when you reduce the weight immediately after the first set and continue with set repetitions.


CARDIOSET UPPOINTSFavourite piece of cardio equipment20minutesRecovery workout, gentle exercise. Should not be strenuous.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

is this a joke im missing or something


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks pretty sh1t to me .


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

op you thinking of following this?

posting that after being hear for a year have you not learned anything


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Thought strength was reps like 1-5 not 10+


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Google smolov its a Russian squat routine but their is also a junior smolov which can go into any lift .

Idea is low rep low volume high intensity .

Myself and @bongon95 have run a Russian method with great results ill try link it .


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm doin my lvl 2 finesse at collage and stuff like pure gym is aimed at the average gym goer , I'm sick of having a go at the tutors they all talk crap to be honest , and to say its a high tech sports collage it ain't even got a squat rack and dumbells only go up to 25 kg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ffs :no:

just go the gym lift big compounds and eat

its aint fckin rocket science to be fair it just who can work the hardest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

N666T said:


> I'm doin my lvl 2 finesse at collage and stuff like pure gym is aimed at the average gym goer , I'm sick of having a go at the tutors they all talk crap to be honest , and to say its a high tech sports collage it ain't even got a squat rack and dumbells only go up to 25 kg


Give us a demo of a strength routine buddy .


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> op you thinking of following this?
> 
> posting that after being hear for a year have you not learned anything


 who said anything about me following this pure gym sh1111te?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> Google smolov its a Russian squat routine but their is also a junior smolov which can go into any lift .
> 
> Idea is low rep low volume high intensity .
> 
> Myself and @bongon95 have run a Russian method with great results ill try link it .


can you get that link up fella?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andy said:


> can you get that link up fella?


Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

thats great on compounds .

i do assistance lifts on a 3x3 upto a max of 5x5

for example ill do ohp (push press) single arm db press dips , squats , deadlift chins power shrugs .

thats pretty much my routine lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%
> 
> Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%
> 
> ...


nice one mate....just googled it, i actually like the look of the junior as a starting point for a change in routine

Week 1 (SETSxREPSxWEIGHT)

Mon - 6x6x70%

Wed - 7x5x75%

Fri - 8x4x80%

Sat - 10x3x85%

Week 2

Mon - 6x6x70%+10-20 lbs (bigger increase for bigger lift like squats)

Wed - 7x5x75%+10-20 lbs

Fri - 8x4x80%+10-20 lbs

Sat - 10x3x85%+10-20 lbs

Week 3

Mon - 6x6x70%+15-25 lbs

Wed - 7x5x75%+15-25 lbs

Fri - 8x4x80%+15-25 lbs

Sat - 10x3x85%+15-25 lbs


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pure gym have posted a pure **** routine.

**** for Weightlifting

**** for Strongman

**** for Bodybuilding

**** for Powerlifting

**** for Rugby

**** for American Football

See the trend?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Eastern Block training is the new Black, actually it has never not been. Makes you harder than the Anvil the Soviet Sickle crosses


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

andy said:


> who said anything about me following this pure gym sh1111te?


you forgot the key word THINKING

obviously your thinking about it if your posting and asking peoples opinions


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

TBH, for a beginner's strength routine, that's got to be one of the biggest bag of bollox I've ever seen.


----------

